# GTE requirement - Education Gap



## zerome968 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hello all,
I have applied to foundation leading to Bachelor of civil engineering.I had completed diploma of civil engineering 12years ago and working in relevant fields like sub engineer and Quantity Surveyor. I have worked for 5years in middle east too. Now I want to study at australia. Is there any chance to get student visa if I receive offer letter from university?

Ive read somewhere that you'll not meet gte requirement if

"An applicant who has a relatively low standard of living in their home country, has not studied in the ten years since completing high school and intends to study a course that would not significantly increase the applicant's employability upon return to their home country."


----------



## zerome968 (Dec 27, 2014)

Please, someone answer me.


----------



## Evolve Migration Aus (Nov 16, 2014)

zerome968 said:


> Hello all,
> I have applied to foundation leading to Bachelor of civil engineering.I had completed diploma of civil engineering 12years ago and working in relevant fields like sub engineer and Quantity Surveyor. I have worked for 5years in middle east too. Now I want to study at australia. Is there any chance to get student visa if I receive offer letter from university?
> 
> Ive read somewhere that you'll not meet gte requirement if
> ...


Hi zerome968,

The quote you provided is from the Department of Immigration factsheet. As with every visa application, the decision to grant you a visa or not depends on your other individual circumstances as well.

Are you able to show that by studying a Masters course in Australia will add value to your future job prospects? From the sound of the information you have already provided, you are doing well in the employment aspect and might not seem beneficial to an outsider with no knowledge of the civil engineering industry. If this foundation course will bridge skill gaps needed for the next step in your career, then I think that this can be presented positively in your student visa application.

Other GTE considerations to satisfy the Department are mentioned here: http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/agents/pdf/direction-53-assessing-gte.pdf
Note: it is not a definitive list and only used as a guide by case officers. They have discretion on other factors to believe whether you are a genuine student or not.

Hope that helps. All the best.

Cheers,
Jackie


----------

